# rough edges when printing 2nd color on top of 1st color



## artworx1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm printing type in white on top of a solid blue circle. The edges of the type are ragged. How do I fix this? I've tried coating the white 1st, no coating, angled squeegee, straight up squeegee and everything in between. Using plastisol, new medium squeegees, 110 mesh. Need some help fast from some of the veteran printers.
Thanks


----------



## DNeeld (Sep 8, 2010)

artworx1 said:


> The edges of the type are ragged. How do I fix this? *110 mesh. *
> Thanks


Use a higher mesh count.


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

Also, your ink could be too thin, thicker ink and less pressure.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I would try a 156 or higher mesh count depending on how fine your type is and which inks you are using


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

check tension and off contact as well as a higher mesh count.
You might also want to remove the blue from underneath the white so that you're not printing nk on ink. Leave a fine gutter between the blue and white.


----------



## brandunofficial (Aug 6, 2012)

Post a pic and Im sure we can figure out how to fix it.


----------

